# The cat left behind



## Singlecatmum (Mar 14, 2020)

I have been lucky enough to own 2 beautiful cats since I adopted them 5 years ago. My beautiful Gus got run over yesterday evening and I'm devastated. His brother spent all night wondering where he is.

My problem is that I am meant to be going away for 2 weeks from today. I've cancelled my first week so I can stay at home with my remaining cat - but cancelling my trip next week is going to be really difficult and I don't really want to. Is it awful to put my remaining cat in the cattery by himself next week while I'm away? He has been there lots of times before, but never without his brother and I'm worried about whether he will be ok?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Firstly I am so sorry to hear about Gus, you must be devastated.

I'm sure his brother will be OK in the cattery, especially if you let the cattery people know so that they can give him extra attention and hugs.


----------



## Singlecatmum (Mar 14, 2020)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Firstly I am so sorry to hear about Gus, you must be devastated.
> 
> I'm sure his brother will be OK in the cattery, especially if you let the cattery people know so that they can give him extra attention and hugs.


Thank you, I really appreciate it. I am just really anxious about it, but I guess he will adapt and get used to it eventually


----------

